# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Couperose,laattijdige diagnose - Artikel

## Agnes574

Couperose: laattijdige diagnose 
In functie van de ernst van de huidaandoening, wordt couperose opgedeeld in verschillende stadia. Maar het is een feit dat mensen met couperose pas een arts raadplegen als de aandoening al een gevorderde stadium bereikt heeft, en dat ondanks de esthetische vooroordelen die ook in de beginstadia aanzienlijk kunnen zijn. 


Meer patiënten met couperose dan behandelingen voor couperose 

Couperose is een ziekte waarvan de diagnose niet genoeg gesteld wordt. Een Franse studie schat het aantal patiënten op 3%, maar vermoedelijk is dat percentage in België hoger. Het is een huidaandoening die voorkomt bij mensen met een bleke huid en dat huidtype komt vaker voor naarmate men naar het noorden gaat. Couperose gaat gepaard met rode vlekken in het gelaat die veroorzaakt worden door dilatatie van de bloedvaatjes en kleine puistjes. 


Waarom gaan mensen met couperose niet naar een arts? 

Omdat de meeste mensen die met de huidaandoening kampen zich in stadium 1 of 2 van couperose bevinden. 
Stadium 1 gaat gepaard met vasomotorische opstoten ter hoogte van het gelaat, vooral de neus en de jukbenen, een warmtegevoel, branderigheid en of gekriebel. De opstoten duren minstens vijf minuten en kunnen uitgelokt worden door verschillende factoren zoals blootstelling aan de zon, de consumptie van alcohol, het drinken van warme drankjes, enz. 
In het 2de stadium wordt de roodheid in het gelaat permanent en gaat ze gepaard met verwijde bloedvaatjes. De sociale en professionele weerslag van de ziekte kunnen aanzienlijk zijn, ondermeer omdat roodheid in het gelaat vaak geassocieerd wordt met een overmatige drankconsumptie. Dat is onterecht. Alcohol kan de couperose wel doen toenemen, maar het is er nooit de oorzaak van. Bovendien is het een feit dat de meeste mensen met couperose nooit overmatig drinken. 
Integendeel. Mensen die met de huidaandoening kampen hebben meestal de neiging om alcohol te vermijden omdat ze weten dat die opstoten kan uitlokken. 


Patiënten gaan te laat op consultatie 

In stadium 1 of 2 van de ziekte, raadplegen te weinig mensen hun huisarts om raad te vragen voor een esthetisch probleem, ook al kan het verregaande gevolgen hebben. Gaan ze wel op consultatie, dan is dat meestal bij een dermatoloog, maar in de meeste gevallen doen de patiënten een beroep op de cosmetica om de rode vlekken te verdoezelen met make-up. 
Pas in volgende stadia gaan de patiënten eindelijk op consultatie om een oplossing te vinden voor de couperose. In de stadia 3 en 4 treden papeltjes op en ontstekingsblaartjes. Die maken dat de patiënt het probleem uiteindelijk ter sprake brengt bij de arts. Het is jammer dat patiënten dat ogenblik zo lang uitstellen. Vooral omdat een arts gepast advies kan geven om te vermijden dat couperose zich ontwikkelt. Het belangrijkste advies? De huid verzorgen zoals het hoort: ze beschermen tegen koude en zon en grote temperatuursverschillen vermijden. 



15/01/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

